
Show HN: Free Disposable Temporary Email Service - Rainmail
https://rainmail.xyz/
======
Rainmail
A new site to add to my collection, Free Disposable Temporary Email Service,
keeps email for 24 hours and allows attachments, what you think?

~~~
ryuta
Like the design,much better than 10minute email

~~~
Rainmail
Thanks, gonna add more and more domains every month.

